# Breeder Recommendations? Upstate NY and Vermont Area



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi All!
I have been browsing this forum for weeks now and am AMAZED by the knowledge and insight that is evident in all of these threads. I am reaching out for help/advice because my boyfriend and I are seriously considering (99.9%) welcoming a golden retriever puppy into our home this fall-winter. We are located in Middlebury Vermont, and my parents live in the Albany area of New York so ideally we would love to find a breeder close to us to get to know the family and take multiple trips up to meet our pup, both parents etc. before we take our puppy home. 

To be honest all of the information on all of the breeders I have been researching is overwhelming to say the least! I am hoping that I can narrow it down to a top 3 breeders to choose from. I am concerned about all of the health clearances, obviously I would rather pay a little bit more for a puppy and avoid having to pay for treatments for health issues down the road. Are the hip clearances the most important? I seem to see that most breeders will have hips but maybe not elbows? Eyes? Heart? We are also looking for a wonderful companion dog, willing to be lazy with us at home while also being active with us when we go for long walks, swim and hike and spend summers at our family lake house. We aren't overly interested in english cream variety, however we are looking for a sturdier built dog (not tall or lanky) with a nice coat and a blocky head. Also looking to stick around $1800 or less. Please let me know if you have any breeders that would meet the criteria above in the NY/Vermont area (could also be in Western MA or NH).

So far I have researched:

Windy Knoll Goldens (VT)
Buck Family Farms (NY)
Starvale Goldens (VT)
Hidden Acres Golden Retrievers (NY)
Chestnut Goldens (NY)
Tangeloft Goldens (MA)


Anyone have any dogs from the above breeders? Any health problems? Concerns? Recommendations?
Thank you SO MUCH for the help.

-Emma


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

EmmaKFricke said:


> Hi All!
> I have been browsing this forum for weeks now and am AMAZED by the knowledge and insight that is evident in all of these threads. I am reaching out for help/advice because my boyfriend and I are seriously considering (99.9%) welcoming a golden retriever puppy into our home this fall-winter. We are located in Middlebury Vermont, and my parents live in the Albany area of New York so ideally we would love to find a breeder close to us to get to know the family and take multiple trips up to meet our pup, both parents etc. before we take our puppy home.
> 
> To be honest all of the information on all of the breeders I have been researching is overwhelming to say the least! I am hoping that I can narrow it down to a top 3 breeders to choose from. I am concerned about all of the health clearances, obviously I would rather pay a little bit more for a puppy and avoid having to pay for treatments for health issues down the road. Are the hip clearances the most important? I seem to see that most breeders will have hips but maybe not elbows? Eyes? Heart? We are also looking for a wonderful companion dog, willing to be lazy with us at home while also being active with us when we go for long walks, swim and hike and spend summers at our family lake house. We aren't overly interested in english cream variety, however we are looking for a sturdier built dog (not tall or lanky) with a nice coat and a blocky head. Also looking to stick around $1800 or less. Please let me know if you have any breeders that would meet the criteria above in the NY/Vermont area (could also be in Western MA or NH).
> ...


Hello and welcome. I have moved your thread to the "Choosing A Golden Retriever Breeder" Forum so hopefully more members will view it and make recommendations. Good luck with your search and enjoy the forum.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Regarding the clearances, hips, elbows, heart (by a cardiologist), and yearly eyes are all important. I wouldn’t rank one over the other or try to find a puppy whose parents have one or two out of the four core clearances. Beyond those clearances, you want to find a breeder who is involved in some way with their dogs, knowledgeable about the breed standard, and who has a clear vision and goal with the breeding combinations they choose. Here are links to the Golden Retriever clubs near you: each club has a puppy referral person who can point you in the direction of quality breeders in your area. 
http://nenygrclub.info/index.asp?ID=7
http://www.hvgrc.org/referral.html
http://www.crvgrc.org/index.asp?ID=20
http://www.apps.akc.org/apps/akc_clubs/?GreenMountainGoldenRetrieverClub


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you for the recommendation. That is super helpful! Although I am a first-time puppy parent myself, and we grew up with dogs our whole lives I don't think the pups we had, had full health clearance so I am learning something new every day. Hoping to find a quality breeder that I can trust 

-Emma


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

EmmaKFricke said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. That is super helpful! Although I am a first-time puppy parent myself, and we grew up with dogs our whole lives I don't think the pups we had, had full health clearance so I am learning something new every day. Hoping to find a quality breeder that I can trust <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> -Emma


Yep, that’s how most of us started out; my first golden was from a litter that was born down the street in someone’s backyard. No clearances, just a cute, sweet golden puppy. She ended up dying suddenly of a heart attack at the age of 3. ? The more you learn about responsible breeding, the better your odds are of getting a healthy golden that will be a family member for many years. Good luck, and you can post pedigree names of any prospective parents on here for specific help with clearances.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a puppy from Don Graves. He’s now 9 months and really a nice puppy. He’s up in Comstock, NY, right in the VT border. My dad just is a vet and approved all the clearances.

http://www.supergoldens.com




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

djg2121 said:


> I have a puppy from Don Graves. He’s now 9 months and really a nice puppy. He’s up in Comstock, NY, right in the VT border. My dad just is a vet and approved all the clearances.
> 
> Supergoldens
> 
> ...



Thank you! I hadn't heard of the breeder before but I will check them out. How long did the process take for you getting your pup?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

djg2121 said:


> I have a puppy from Don Graves. He’s now 9 months and really a nice puppy. He’s up in Comstock, NY, right in the VT border. My dad just is a vet and approved all the clearances.
> 
> Supergoldens
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it looks like none of their bitches passed elbows.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Does anyone know of any reputable breeders selling puppies in the $1500-$1800 range? Is that a fair price for a puppy whose parents have their clearances??


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

EmmaKFricke said:


> Does anyone know of any reputable breeders selling puppies in the $1500-$1800 range? Is that a fair price for a puppy whose parents have their clearances??


For that area of the country, for a breeder doing all the clearances, the price is probably going to be closer to the $2,000-$2,500 range.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

EmmaKFricke said:


> Does anyone know of any reputable breeders selling puppies in the $1500-$1800 range? Is that a fair price for a puppy whose parents have their clearances??


I do know one breeder who is reputable, etc. who sells her puppies for $1,800, but she is in the Midwest (where prices tend to be a bit lower).


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

EmmaKFricke said:


> Thank you! I hadn't heard of the breeder before but I will check them out. How long did the process take for you getting your pup?




You should call Don, see what he has for upcoming litters, and take a drive over and speak with him and look at his dogs and his facility and see how you feel. I didn’t care about English Creme vs American, and don’t really think much of the distinction. They are all Goldens, and I was more concerned with health and longevity. I like the fact that Don uses both OFA and Pennhips. (My dad is a VMD from Penn).

I have a pup from Lindy and Brody. Brody is darker, and Lindy is Creme-colored. My pup is light, but not white. I don’t know why elbow clearances aren’t on the website, but Lindy does have them. I can assure you that I am very particular about clearances and my dad gets veto power over any puppy I’m even thinking about bring into my home.

a









My pup Dax is on the left. That pic was taken a few months back. He’s now just shy of 65 lbs at 9 months of age. He has been the calmest, most gentle Golden puppy I’ve ever owned (I’ve owned six, in sets of two). He loves our cats, and is incredibly bonded to my female that is approaching 3 years of age. She came from a breeder who used to be in the Saratoga area, but moved to State College, PA.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

djg2121 said:


> I have a puppy from Don Graves. He’s now 9 months and really a nice puppy. He’s up in Comstock, NY, right in the VT border. My dad just is a vet and approved all the clearances.
> 
> Supergoldens
> 
> ...


Since I cannot find any of his dogs who have full clearances- I would absolutely love to be shown I am wrong, can you post your dog's parents' clearances? None of the Don Graves dogs on k9data have the first thing that says 'worth breeding'...

see these threads: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ver-breeder-puppy/453097-icewind-goldens.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-breeder-puppy/448977-breeders-near-ny.html

and djg2121- I'm sure your dad did approve what he was shown- but veterinarians who are not involved in Goldens don't generally have any idea what clearances make up the core 4- and also don't realize practitioner clearances for cardiac, for example, are not sufficient in a breed that has inherited cardiac conditions. Regardless of what dr dad saw, it does not appear that a single dog on the site of Supergoldens has all 4 clearances the Code of Ethics includes much less any extras (and there are plenty we can do to be sure we are not making problems).


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> Since I cannot find any of his dogs who have full clearances- I would absolutely love to be shown I am wrong, can you post your dog's parents' clearances? None of the Don Graves dogs on k9data have the first thing that says 'worth breeding'...
> 
> see these threads: https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ver-breeder-puppy/453097-icewind-goldens.html
> https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...er-breeder-puppy/448977-breeders-near-ny.html
> ...




I can assure you that my father knows far more about Goldens than idiot breeders who read garbage on the internet and claim to be experts. But then again, I’m sure you also have a veterinary degree, practiced veterinary medicine for over 55 years specializing on orthopedics, amongst other things. But go ahead and show everyone here how much you know.

He’s right about one thing. Most breeders are crazy and stupid. Take everything they say with a huge block of salt.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'd like to remind everyone to be respectful. We're all adults here. I hope we can get back to the task of helping the OP find a responsible breeder.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Wow- I must have hit a nerve! 
I suspect since I have raised up (via homeschool, so yes, based on my knowledge until college time) an amazing veterinarian, I probably am not your typical breeder with typical knowledge base even if you take out the 'raising a vet' piece of it- I'm quite educated and do not look to Dr Google for my knowledge. 
I was not putting your father down, simply saying he does not look at the CoE when he says all is fine w a particular breeding. Breeding ethics are not a veterinarian's place of expertise unless they are a boarded theriogenologist and even those specialists do not usually know the individual breeds' Codes of Ethics. However I do think my daughter was raised to have more respect for others than his daughter appears to and certainly your language is quite reactive- not sure why unless you have realized I was right . 

I would love to hear your puppy's pedigree and see that all the CoE clearances were done. I'd wager they were not. That's not a reflection on your father or your love for the puppy. There are thousands of people every year who buy puppies and believe they are a good gamble when their belief is not justified in real life. Love him anyway- but recommending his breeder to others who do not have the resource of free veterinary care for life, as you likely do, is not a good idea.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

djg2121 said:


> You should call Don, see what he has for upcoming litters, and take a drive over and speak with him and look at his dogs and his facility and see how you feel. I didn’t care about English Creme vs American, and don’t really think much of the distinction. They are all Goldens, and I was more concerned with health and longevity. I like the fact that Don uses both OFA and Pennhips. (My dad is a VMD from Penn).
> 
> I have a pup from Lindy and Brody. Brody is darker, and Lindy is Creme-colored. My pup is light, but not white. * I don’t know why elbow clearances aren’t on the website, but Lindy does have them.* I can assure you that I am very particular about clearances and my dad gets veto power over any puppy I’m even thinking about bring into my home.



Unfortunately, if elbows aren't on the OFA website, it means the dog failed elbows.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

EmmaKFricke said:


> Hi All!
> I have been browsing this forum for weeks now and am AMAZED by the knowledge and insight that is evident in all of these threads. I am reaching out for help/advice because my boyfriend and I are seriously considering (99.9%) welcoming a golden retriever puppy into our home this fall-winter. We are located in Middlebury Vermont, and my parents live in the Albany area of New York so ideally we would love to find a breeder close to us to get to know the family and take multiple trips up to meet our pup, both parents etc. before we take our puppy home.
> 
> To be honest all of the information on all of the breeders I have been researching is overwhelming to say the least! I am hoping that I can narrow it down to a top 3 breeders to choose from. I am concerned about all of the health clearances, obviously I would rather pay a little bit more for a puppy and avoid having to pay for treatments for health issues down the road. Are the hip clearances the most important? I seem to see that most breeders will have hips but maybe not elbows? Eyes? Heart? We are also looking for a wonderful companion dog, willing to be lazy with us at home while also being active with us when we go for long walks, swim and hike and spend summers at our family lake house. We aren't overly interested in english cream variety, however we are looking for a sturdier built dog (not tall or lanky) with a nice coat and a blocky head. Also looking to stick around $1800 or less. Please let me know if you have any breeders that would meet the criteria above in the NY/Vermont area (could also be in Western MA or NH).
> ...


I am the former President of the Green Mountain Golden Retriever Club (which unfortunately dissolved last year). My recommendations based on that list would be Chestnut and Tangleloft. Feel free to reach out if I can be of further assistance.


----------



## ckh15 (Mar 31, 2019)

I am looking for a breeder near Albany NY- Did you ever find one that you would recommend?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

ckh15 said:


> I am looking for a breeder near Albany NY- Did you ever find one that you would recommend?


In the immediate Albany area, no. I had to expand my search up into Vermont, western NY and Connecticut. 

PM me and I’d be happy to chat with you!
(If you cannot PM me let me know.)


----------



## K.Ray (Jun 11, 2021)

Where did you end up getting your Golden? I live in the same area.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

In that area:

Goldensand
Crangold
Butternut Hill
Kernow
Darrowby 
Cross Creek
Chestnut
Starrdust
Sunkissed
Thornelea
Eastshore
My Way
Beau Geste
Pebwin
Nautilus 
Hillock
Brianne 


Hopefully this list gets you started. Best of luck!


----------

